# My Top Secret R32



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

Some of you know that this car is currently in the forsale section. 
I spent the day putting alot of my new bits on (mainly interior) and refitted everything. New carpets, mats, centre consul surround, alacantara gear gater and hand brake gater, gear nob, handbrake, back seats, front seats, hoses pipes, new battery etc. 
The car fired up first time, so I took her for a cheeky spin and took the below pics. Hope you like!
Just wish the last pic had the lights on and it would looked moody as ****....


----------



## stevegt1 (Nov 30, 2009)

The car looks so much better without the spoiler you had on it before dom. Nice one sir.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Looks great Dom. How are those seats compared with the 32 seats?


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

willrobdon said:


> Looks great Dom. How are those seats compared with the 32 seats?


Another league mate!
Best upgrade for 32 IMO.


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

stevegt1 said:


> The car looks so much better without the spoiler you had on it before dom. Nice one sir.


Agreed!!
But I have a gtr spoiler to go on...

May be taking a deposit on the car soon, so I'll leave it up to the new owner.


----------



## weskereric (Jan 24, 2009)

R34 front seats are one of the best upgrade for the interior


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

sorry pics are bad - the iPhone doesn't like the dark!


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Q. Where does it need new paint?


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

R4VENS said:


> Q. Where does it need new paint?


A. It doesn't really '_need_' new paint, I'm been very over critical...
there is a 5p sized bubble under the passenger side rear window and 2 minute car park dings on the rear quarter... theres the odd scratch of which 80% would prob polish out, I just wanted it perfect that's all....


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Keep it! car looks sweeeet!


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

R4VENS said:


> Keep it! car looks sweeeet!


Trust me, I decide I'm going to keep her at least once a day!!! lol


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

looks stunning on the new wheels.


----------



## Rocketbunny6666 (May 4, 2011)

do like them with out spoilers


----------



## skylineman34 (Dec 14, 2012)

this car looks like it would be a lot of fun!


----------



## danxs (Jan 20, 2009)

im loving the no spoiler look, are the seats 34 ones?


----------

